
CMC Markets to my request for 2FA: “Password and trading pin is enough” - anyhooo
https://i.imgur.com/tznSq1q.png
======
anyhooo
The trading pin is just a few fixed numbers that you remember alongside your
password. It's obviously not a second "factor". If one of my browser
extensions gets hacked (or whatever), there goes my life savings.

Even my note taking app has 2FA! It's kinda absurd to me that I'm emailing
back and forth with a massive financial institution arguing about whether 2FA
is necessary. They put me through to the development team, and this is
apparently their response. I'll probably be moving my savings to a different
company.

~~~
imglorp
Who is responsible for losses, them or customers?

